# Faire du brouet d'andouille



## GaiaCincia

Buondì!
Mi trovo davanti a questa espressione idiomatica all'interno del verso di una canzone:


> Ces grands  états généraux
> *F'roint-ils du brouet d'andouille ?
> *Ces messieurs s'ront-ils si sots
> Que  d's'en r'tourner chez eux bredouilles,
> Quand par miracl'un bon roi
> Veut faire l'bien et d'si bonne foi ?



Dovrebbe significare più o meno "Questi grandi stati generali / combineranno qualcosa di buono?"
Nella traduzione però vorrei mantenere il più possibile il senso originale, come posso essere letterale senza dare alla traduzione un aspetto straniante?

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, una semplice ricerca di "brouet d'andouille" impostata su google dà http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/brouet e http://projetbabel.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=210572.
"Faire du brouet d'andouille" significa dunque "n'aboutir à rien".


----------



## GaiaCincia

Il significato grosso modo l'avevo intuito, mi chiedevo se qualcuno avesse qualche idea per rendere anche la metafora culinaria


----------



## matoupaschat

Meglio non provarci, secondo me. Un'espressione equivalente in francese sarebbe "finir en eau de boudin". Ci sarà forse un modo in italiano, devo ripensarci su, ma francamente lo sconsiglio...


----------



## aefrizzo

GaiaCincia said:


> Il significato grosso modo l'avevo intuito, mi chiedevo se qualcuno avesse qualche idea per rendere anche la metafora culinaria


Aria fritta? (un po' tardi, lo so)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Aefrizzo, no, non funziona, mi dispiace: 
(Treccani)  aria f., parole o frasi vuote, inconsistenti, dichiarazioni o promesse non corrispondenti alla realtà, prive di fondamento, illusorie: vendere aria f.; parlano, parlano, ma è tutta aria fritta. 
nemmeno con il brodo di giuggiolo.

Se si dovesse mantenere l'analogia culinaria, proporrei "acqua di cottura della pasta o di altri alimenti", mais bof, non è la scoperta dell'acqua calda.

*Se la pista vi serve*, per favore tenetemi al corrente ! *Mi interessa altamente* perché ho cercato per ore senza risultati [...]

Matou


----------



## aefrizzo

Ciao, Matou.
Dal TLF:*




*_Loc. fig. _[En parlant d'un dessein, d'un projet] _S'en aller en brouet d'andouilles. _N'aboutir à rien de précis.

Ti sembra tanto differente dall'aria fritta? Quest'ultima, almeno al mio orecchio, ha anche un significato di cose dette e ridette, sempre senza succo.
Mi piacciono molto le andouillette (AAA), ma il brodetto non l'ho mai assaggiato. Insipido o (come anche dice il tuo link)_ de mauvais gout?_
Il brodo di giuggiole, frutto ormai introvabile nei mercati europei e tipico dei tempi di carestia, invece si legge che fosse molto dolce e amato dai bambini.


----------



## GaiaCincia

Aria fritta è un buon compromesso tra traduzione letterale e metafora culinaria, l'unico problema è tradurre la frase insieme all'espressione idiomatica...


> *F'roint-ils du brouet d'andouille*? => *Produrranno solo aria fritta*?


può essere una buona soluzione? (cfr. contesto riportato nel post iniziale)

Au revoir!
gc


----------



## aefrizzo

GaiaCincia said:


> Aria fritta è un buon compromesso tra traduzione letterale e metafora culinaria, l'unico problema è tradurre la frase insieme all'espressione idiomatica...
> può essere una buona soluzione?
> (cfr. contesto riportato nel post iniziale)Au revoir!gc



*F'roint-ils du brouet d'andouille*? => *Produrranno solo aria fritta*? 			 		
Non saprei fare di meglio.
Ciao


----------



## GaiaCincia

Altrimenti, pensavo che anche *friggeranno solo aria* potrebbe essere una valida alternativa...

Domanda un po' OT, posso trovare anche *faire du bruet* inteso come *n'aboutir à rien*?


----------



## aefrizzo

GaiaCincia said:


> Altrimenti, pensavo che anche *friggeranno solo aria* potrebbe essere una valida alternativa...
> 
> Domanda un po' OT, posso trovare anche *faire du bruet* inteso come *n'aboutir à rien*?


*"Aria fritta"* è un'espressione consolidata; "friggere aria", pur se comprensibilissima, molto meno.
Dalle mie parti si  dice di qualcuno esibizionista, vanaglorioso, che "fa tanto brodo" ma non necessariamente a vuoto. Per il *brouet*, brodetto, ti conviene cercare su TLF.


----------

